# Getting on the Front Foot



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Best advice i can give you is to start slow and actively try to shift your hips forward, because thats whats going to get you used to weighting down your lead leg. Also it helps to keep your shoulders lined up with your hips and the board. Once you get the feel of riding like this, its going to just click because youll feel way more in control.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The answer can be found here

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/176850-need-help.html


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Grab your front outer pant leg and don't let go. Weight shifted forward until it becomes natural.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

A weird little noob tip that helped me was to imagine leaning my shoulder/head against a wall on my lead foot side. It sounds like a drastic movement but you'll end up moving less than you actually think and it will probably bring you square into the 'box.'


----------



## JackMcC92 (Apr 2, 2015)

UPDATE:

Firstly thank you to everyone who replied, I will try the front leg hold tomorrow, but I have done a similar exercise to that with resting my hand on my lead knee and I found I was still driving round the back.

After chatting to people on the slope something that I found really helped today was thinking about moving the hips forward as opposed to trying to put weight on the front foot. Moving the hips just felt more natural and easier and seemed to give the desired effect.


----------

